# Mango Kachela.



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 18, 2020)

Jah bless all,

Ok man so this is me last sauce recipe with them you can make just about anything Jamaican. Kachela is not original to Jamaica and there many argument where it come from man, me have two friends one come from Barbados the other from St Lucia them both swear they invent it! Me not care where it come from me love it. Me sorry for keep saying this but me do not want see people get hurt OK, be very careful peppers again man!! 
This take a good time to make because you need dry the grated mango as much as possible man. Me think anchar masala should be able to get if no tell me and me tell you how make it at home. 
Me use this as side dish when me make curry.

So we go man,
6-8 green mangoes (depend on how big them are)
3/4 tablespoon salt 
1 teaspoon brown sugar 
1 1/2 cups oil sunflower or vegetable
6-8 cloves Garlic
as much hot peppers as you can handle me use around 10 scotch bonnet.
2-3 tablespoon cilantro
2 1/2 tablespoon anchar masala.

Wash and peel them mango then grate them up, be careful of them big seeds OK, There is a lot of liquid come out, now put the mango in a clean towel and wring it out man, you want to get as much liquid out as possible. Me always get my husband do this for me. You will no get it all out so you need air dry it overnight. Put the mango on tray covered in paper towel. Make sure it spread out well man. 
When it dry as much as possible put the mango in a big bowl and add the anchar masala, salt and sugar then mix it up well man. 
Put the mango to one  side then put everything else in a blender and blend it til small chunky. 
OK we almost there now man. Now put the oil in a pot and heat it then add the mix from the blender, you want to flavour the oil man. Now add the mango mix you will see the oil soak up in the mango man. Cook for about 10 minute leave cool then put in jar with a tight lid. 

Jah bless.

Kali-Ann


----------

